# quedarse para septiembre



## SpanProf85

En una novela española, aparece la oración "Jorge tenía que examinar a los que se habían quedado para septiembre." Jorge es un profesor de instituto. Mi pregunta es, ¿"los que se habían quedado" se refiere a los que suspendieron los exámenes antes de las vacaciones? ¿o simplemente a los que no los tomaron? ¿o los dos? ¿La traducción podría usar el término "make-up exams"? ¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## fenixpollo

Could you give us more detail than "una novela española" and "un profesor de instituto", please? It's hard to know what "los que se habían quedado para septiembre" without a deeper understanding of the context.


----------



## Ferrol

Quiere decir que no habían aprobado los exámenes de fin de curso en Junio, bien por haberlos suspendido o por no haberse presentado


----------



## Magazine

_Make-up exams_ sounds good


----------



## Marsianitoh

Another option: " September resits".


----------



## SpanProf85

¡Gracias!


----------



## jilar

Que yo sepa el verbo quedarse se usa para referirse a las asignaturas. Las que nos quedan son las que suspendemos.
Ej: Me quedaron 2 asignaturas.

Si es esto lo que quiere decir el autor, me parece raro que diga que unos alumnos se quedaron para septiembre.

Siendo así la frase, se puede entender que incluso puede haber quien se quede (en la ciudad o donde esté ese instituto, o sea, no se entiende como suspender la asignatura, sino como mantenerse en ese lugar) no por haber suspendido, sino para subir nota. Por ejemplo, sacar un 6 o un 5 en junio y presentarse en septiembre para intentar subir esa nota, buscando, quién sabe, un 7 como mínimo.


----------



## Marsianitoh

jilar said:


> Que yo sepa el verbo quedarse se usa para referirse a las asignaturas. Las que nos quedan son las que suspendemos. Ej: Me quedaron 2 asignaturas. Si es esto lo que quiere decir el autor, me parece raro que diga que unos alumnos se quedaron para septiembre. Siendo así la frase, se puede entender que incluso puede haber quien se quede (en la ciudad o donde esté ese instituto, o sea, no se entiende como suspender la asignatura, sino como mantenerse en ese lugar) no por haber suspendido, sino para subir nota. Por ejemplo, sacar un 6 o un 5 en junio y presentarse en septiembre para intentar subir esa nota, buscando, quién sabe, un 7 como mínimo.


Al alumno le quedan las asignaturas pero al  profe de una asignatura le quedan los alumnos y aquí habla un profe. No creo que haya ninguna duda sobre el significado de "quedar" aquí, son los que no aprobaron en junio ( porque suspendieron, el caso más común, o porque no se presentaron ).


----------



## jilar

Marsianitoh said:


> Al alumno le quedan las asignaturas pero al  profe de una asignatura le quedan los alumnos y aquí habla un profe. No creo que haya ninguna duda sobre el significado de "quedar" aquí, son los que no aprobaron en junio ( porque suspendieron, el caso más común, o porque no se presentaron ).


Eso es por darle el sentido más probable, dada la situación.

Si yo te presento la frase por sí sola a analizar, ni tú ni nadie hispanohablante puede deducir que unas personas suspendieron una asignatura.

La frase en cuestión es:
Los que se habían quedado para septiembre.

Lo único que te podría hacer pensar que se trata de exámenes sería quizá la referencia a septiembre.

Pero la frase en sí puede ser variada, sin cambiar lo *esencial*.*

**Los que se habían quedado* para;
Febrero.
Recoger el trigo.
Desmontar la obra.
Etc...


No dudo que esa sea la interpretación que debemos entender, pero reconocerás que no es la mejor manera de expresarlo.
Si suspendí matemáticas, me quedó esa asignatura.
Eso no tiene nada que ver, el significado me refiero, con que yo me quede en un lugar u otro, o en un momento u otro.


----------



## jilar

SpanProf85 said:


> Jorge tenía que examinar a los que se habían quedado para septiembre


Para entender quedar como suspender, sin género de dudas, debería hacerlo de este modo, por ejemplo:
...examinar a los que les había quedado (su asignatura) para septiembre.

La persona suspende.
La asignatura le queda.

Esto era así en mis tiempos, a lo mejor ya soy muy mayor y la juventud habla de otra manera.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

SpanProf85 said:


> ¿La traducción podría usar el término "make-up exams"?



The original question was about the expression "Quedarse para septiembre" - with a verb. But in the end we've got stuck with just a noun. An expression without the "Quedarse para..."

We seem to agree "make-up exams" is alright. Now I wonder how the expression would fit in the expression "Quedarse para septiembre", and this, within the original whole sentence... Would it be?;

"Jorge had to examine those who had failed for / had (September) make-up exams".


----------



## anahiseri

Marsianitoh said:


> Al alumno le quedan las asignaturas pero al profe de una asignatura le quedan los alumnos y aquí habla un profe. No creo que haya ninguna duda sobre el significado de "quedar" aquí, son los que no aprobaron en junio ( porque suspendieron, el caso más común, o porque no se presentaron ).


totalmente de acuerdo, al menos en Valencia así se dice. (soy profe de instituto jubilada)


----------



## Marsianitoh

Jilar, la frase en cuestión  es "... tenía que *examinar* a los que se quedaron para septiembre". De verdad que no le veo el misterio. 
¿Qué sería más común decir " tenía que examinar a los que les quedó ( la asignatura) para septiembre? Tal vez, pero a mí "...a los que se quedaron para septiembre" me resulta natural.


----------



## anahiseri

jilar said:


> Si yo te presento la frase por sí sola a analizar, ni tú ni nadie hispanohablante puede deducir que unas personas suspendieron una asignatura.


yo sí lo deduciría, pero es verdad que a  las personas más alejadas del mundo de la enseñanza puede resultarles más difícil


----------



## Ciprianus

Lo dificil de entender es el eufemismo "suspender".


----------



## anahiseri

Ciprianus said:


> Lo dificil de entender es el eufemismo "suspender".


nunca  lo había entendido como eufemismo, pero es verdad que es una construcción extraña gramaticalmente.
el profe suspende al alumno -  como si lo colgara del techo.
el alumno suspende la asignatura - como si dejara los libros colgando de su mesa de estudio.


----------



## Ciprianus

Es un eufemismo grande como una casa, al bebote alumno lo puede traumar decirle que no aprobó, es muy duro.


----------



## Marsianitoh

anahiseri said:


> yo sí lo deduciría, pero es verdad que a  las personas más alejadas del mundo de la enseñanza puede resultarles más difícil


Yo también, pero soy profa. Ahora,  la frase no está "por sí sola", la frase es " Jorge tenía que examinar a los que se quedaron para septiembre" ;  examinar, quedar y septiembre, vamos,  blanco y en botella. Es que si nos ponemos a querer interpretar frases "por sí solas"  quitando los elementos que hacen que tengan  una interpretación inequívoca,  pues la llevamos clara. Si digo " ¡cálzatela de una vez!", ¿qué te estoy diciendo,  que te pongas la bota de una vez o que te tires a tu vecina?


----------



## Marsianitoh

Ciprianus said:


> Es un eufemismo grande como una casa, al bebote alumno lo puede traumar decirle que no aprobó, es muy duro.


Yo no lo consideraría un eufemismo, no creo que en España se perciba como tal, es la forma más directa y en una palabra de decir que no has aprobado. Si estás acostumbrado a decir " reprobar" un examen, te puede sonar raro lo de "suspender", pero aquí es lo que se dice y no resulta más suave que " no aprobar".


----------



## Ciprianus

Suena extraño la afirmación de que suspender sea la  forma más directa de decir  reprobar/desaprobar.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Ciprianus said:


> Suena extraño la afirmación de que suspender sea la  forma más directa de decir  reprobar/desaprobar.


En España  " reprobar/ desaprobar" no se emplean, la palabra aquí es " suspender". Es una más de las múltiples diferencias entre el español de uno y otro lado del océano.


----------



## anahiseri

Ciprianus said:


> Suena extraño la afirmación de que suspender sea la  forma más directa de decir  reprobar/desaprobar.


pues aquí en España      reprobar/desaprobar    sonaría muy muy extraño.


----------



## Magazine

jilar said:


> Para entender quedar como suspender, sin género de dudas, debería hacerlo de este modo, por ejemplo:
> ...examinar a los que les había quedado (su asignatura) para septiembre.
> La persona suspende.
> La asignatura le queda.


 


Marsianitoh said:


> Jilar, la frase en cuestión  es "... tenía que *examinar* a los que se quedaron para septiembre". De verdad que no le veo el misterio.
> ¿Qué sería más común decir " tenía que examinar a los que les quedó ( la asignatura) para septiembre? Tal vez, pero a mí "...a los que se quedaron para septiembre" me resulta natural.


Yo estoy totalmente con Jilar, nunca diría _me han quedado 5 para septiembre,_ refiriéndome a los alumnos. 
_De mi clase han suspendido 5, así que esos para septiembre_. 
Diría algo así.


----------



## sarah_

Marsianitoh said:


> De verdad que no le veo el misterio.


 



SpanProf85 said:


> Jorge tenía que examinar a los que se habían quedado para septiembre." Jorge es un profesor de instituto.


Jilar, Magazine, de verdad que no puedo entender que os resulte extraña. Es profesor. Yo no lo soy. pero imagino que hablan en esos términos de los alumnos:
(Total de alumnos) ¿Cuántos tienes este año? Cuarenta
(Alumnos suspendidos en junio) ¿Cuántos te han quedado para septiembre? Cinco



Magazine said:


> Yo estoy totalmente con Jilar, nunca diría _me han quedado 5 para septiembre,_ refiriéndome a los alumnos.
> _De mi clase han suspendido 5, así que esos para septiembre_.
> Diría algo así.


 ¿Dirías, por ejemplo, "he dejado a cinco para septiembre" o "Cinco han quedado para septiembre"? Si es que sí, no hay mucha diferencia


----------



## Magazine

sarah_ said:


> Es profesor.



Yo también soy profesor. 


(Total de alumnos) ¿Cuántos tienes este año? Cuarenta  
(Alumnos suspendidos en junio) *¿Cuántos te han suspendido? *Cinco.



> ¿Dirías, por ejemplo, "he dejado a cinco para septiembre" o "Cinco han quedado para septiembre"? Si es que sí, no hay mucha diferencia



Si oigo esto pienso en asignaturas, no en alumnos. 

Es decir, un alumno dice: he dejado a ...o .... Me han quedado cinco para septiembre.


----------



## jilar

sarah_ said:


> ¿Cuántos *te* han quedado para septiembre


Si habla como profesor en tu ejemplo está bien, observa como añades "te".

En el texto que tenemos, que repito, no dudo que lo más probable es que signifique suspender, pero vuelvo a repetir que estaría mal expresado.
Para empezar no habla ese profesor, sino que es el relato, contado por quien lo está relatando, esto es, una tercera persona.
Y siendo así, para usarlo como en tu ejemplo, debería añadir un "le". Le habían quedado, ¿a quién? Al profesor, esa es la función de " le".

Yo sigo pensando lo mismo, si quisieron decir que unos alumnos suspendieron, está mal expresado.
Tal cual aparece sólo se puede entender como "permanecer en un lugar".
Tal como se entiende en:
Esta noche me quedo en casa de mi abuela a dormir.

Por ejemplo.

O incluso habiendo exámenes de por medio:
Me quedé (en la ciudad, ...) para los exámenes de septiembre.


----------



## anahiseri

Pues yo me mantengo en que está bien dicho (es decir, me *quedo* en mi postura).
y pienso que a este uso se puede aplicar perfectamente esta acepción del DRAE:

5. intr. Dicho de una persona o de una cosa: Permanecer en su estado, o pasar a otro más o menos estable. La carta quedó sin contestar. Quedó herido. Quedó por contestar.

los que "quedan para septiembre" permanecen en su estado de no aprobados.


----------



## jilar

anahiseri said:


> 5. intr. Dicho de una persona o de una cosa: Permanecer en su estado, o pasar a otro más o menos estable. La carta quedó sin contestar. Quedó herido. Quedó por contestar


Con esa acepción tienes que añadir el estado en que queda/permanece esa cosa. Observa los ejemplos que muestra.

Y en la frase a analizar no es el caso.
Los que se habían quedado (¿estudiando, trabajando, holgazaneando, sin un duro, ...?) para septiembre.

Para entenderla como esa quinta acepción tendría que aparecer algo como lo que entrecomillo. En fin, el estado en que queda ese algo.
Quedó embelesado por las vistas, Quedó prendado de ella, Se quedó inmóvil...

¿Se quedó para septiembre?
Alguien permaneció en un lugar para hacer algo en septiembre.
Ese algo deducimos que es el examen de esa asignatura, dada la información del resto de la frase.
Por tanto, como dije en mi primera respuesta, pueden ser los que suspendieron o no se presentaron en junio, como aquellos que quieren subir nota (aunque aprobaron en junio intentan lograr una mejor nota y se presentan al examen de septiembre).

En fin, "quedar" tal y como está expresado no equivale a "suspender" como al decir "me quedaron dos, Mates y Lengua", pues puedes sustituirlo por " suspendí dos, M y L", sino que es "permanecer en ese lugar" o "no irse a otro lugar".


Una frase de ejemplo donde mezclo ambos:
Me quedé para estudiar porque me quedó una asignatura.

Sólo la parte de " me quedó" equivale a suspender, el sujeto de quedar es "la asignatura" . No eso de "me quedé", su sujeto es la persona, y no tiene sentido decir " suspendí para estudiar ..."

Me pude quedar en la ciudad, en la biblioteca, o donde sea, no es relevante ese dato y por ello no se dice.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Yo  sigo pensando que es  correcto, no me sonaría extraño (  aunque aquí hace tiempo que no hay exámenes de septiembre, la convocatoria extraordinaria es en junio) decirle a un alumno: " ¡Espabila o  a este paso te vas a quedar para septiembre!", si quieres puedes entender que se está elidiendo parte  "...te vas a quedar ( con la asignatura) para septiembre". O preguntarle a un compañero indistintamente: ¿A cuántos les ha quedado ( inglés)para septiembre en 1B"/"¿cuántos se han quedado ( con inglés) para septiembre en 1B?" No creo que nadie tenga ningún problema para interpretar la frase, ni que a nadie se le ocurra pensar que estemos hablando de que los alumnos permanezcan en ningún sitio.  
We'll have to agree to disagree!


----------



## anahiseri

No quedo convencida. Me retiro porque creo que la discusión está atascada.


----------



## jilar

Échale aceite, verás cómo desliza. 

Yo no diría discusión, sino intercambio de pareceres.


----------

